# ROAR Region 5 paved on road regionals July 6th!



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

*ROAR Region 5 paved on road regionals July 27th!*

NI want to announce that TSRCAR will host the 2013 paved on road regionals on July 27th Practice will be July 26th from Noon to 8pm. We will have a rain date of July 28th if needed.

Classes offered will be;

17.5 tc
Mod tc
Usgt 21.5
VTA 25.5
Mod 1/12

UF1 (exhibition)
Roar rules be followed buy all classes. Tires allowed to be run will be the Solaris hard tire. Tires can be purchased at the track. Winners of the 17.5 TC and Mod TC will earn a free entry to the 2014 paved on road nationals!

Hamilton County Fairgrounds
7801 Anthony Wayne Ave.
Cincinnati, Ohio 45216

Hotels can be found at this link http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g5...io-Hotels.html

Some hotels maybe closer to the track but this is a good area to stay and have nicer hotels than ones that can be closer to the track.

Also check out things going on in Cincinnati, it also has special deals for the family! http://cincinnatiusa.com/


The track has limited electricity (generators would be welcome). Trailer and rv's are fine (no RV hook ups must have their own generator). Racers are encouraged to bring shade, tables, and chairs for pitting. 

This should be a great event with a lot of local interest. I hope a lot of racers can make the trip out to race or bring the family to partake in the events going on around the Cincinnati area.

If you have any questions please post them here or e-mail me at [email protected]

Monti


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm in Mod TC and Mod 1/12


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm in for 17.5 TC and Miller Time TC.

Unless being a ROAR event I can't run both.....?


----------



## kwiksi (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm, tempted.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> I'm in for 17.5 TC and Miller Time TC.
> 
> Unless being a ROAR event I can't run both.....?


you can run both

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I do have a debate on if usgt should run 17.5 or 21.5 anyone have thouhgts?

Monti


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Run 21.5 and it's just another VTA class, run 17.5 and it's just another "stock" TC, not sure it's really needed as a class, might just dilute the other 2


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

There are a lot of racers in the Dayton and Indy area that only run VTA and USGT.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Monti007 said:


> There are a lot of racers in the Dayton and Indy area that only run VTA and USGT.


Then run them as intended, 25.5 and 21.5 respectively, I watched the VTA's run 2 weeks ago at Leisure Hours and they looked just fine speed wise, probably more class appropriate than they do on carpet.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Then run them as intended, 25.5 and 21.5 respectively, I watched the VTA's run 2 weeks ago at Leisure Hours and they looked just fine speed wise, probably more class appropriate than they do on carpet.


Sounds good to me.

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

If anyone has trouble fitting a table and chair in their vehicle, let me know in advance and I can get something there for you. Should be lots of fun!
Dennis


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is a link to things going on in Cincinnati, it also has special deals for the family!
http://cincinnatiusa.com/


Monti


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

how many sets of tires are we allowed per class, and what will be the price on tires?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

little will said:


> how many sets of tires are we allowed per class, and what will be the price on tires?


You can run as many as you want they will be for sale for $28 a set.

Monti


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

so whats the verdict?....

USVTA 25.5 and USGT 21.5 both to be run?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

BATTMAN said:


> so whats the verdict?....
> 
> USVTA 25.5 and USGT 21.5 both to be run?


Yes that's correct no need to change. I was trying to think out side the box since the track is bigger than most EP tracks. After talking to a few people it seems there is no real need to do so.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

This is from Dennis on RC tech......


_Originally_ Posted by *dyoung*  
_We have 100 amps of power. Plenty for charging, fans, etc. just not enough for plugging in multiple trailers, campers, etc. Just bring an extension cord and a multi strip and you will be fine. We have an air compressor for blowing cars off.
Dennis_


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Vacation time set! Now I just need to go through my pile of 12th scale cars and decide which one to run.... 

Mike


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Vacation time set! Now I just need to go through my pile of 12th scale cars and decide which one to run....
> 
> Mike


Awesome Mike!

Monti


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

i just might have to go to this:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

this is looking like a possible for me......things have slowed down enough that a race or two maybe possible...Im checking ....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

BATTMAN said:


> this is looking like a possible for me......things have slowed down enough that a race or two maybe possible...Im checking ....


Maybe you can drag Dirla and EA, and anyone else looking to go fast on a BIG track


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like most of the Michigan crew will be out!!!!!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Miller Time said:


> Maybe you can drag Dirla and EA, and anyone else looking to go fast on a BIG track


Im the slacker this year...lol..but things are better...looking to get back to my travels and racing in general...


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Room booked. I will be there.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Mike Peterson said:


> Room booked. I will be there.


Awesome! I am glad you can make it!

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> You can run as many as you want they will be for sale for $28 a set.
> 
> Monti


Make sure you bring the spec tires to the track this weekend. I will get a set or two off of you.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> Make sure you bring the spec tires to the track this weekend. I will get a set or two off of you.


 
Not a problem! See you Sunday. :thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

We had some great racing out at TSRCAR yesterday. Even a couple of 1/12 mod cars hit the track and ran well. Next weekend will be another club race on the 16th.

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Great time Sunday Monti.

The track was a blast and my first time running asphalt turned out well. I am hooked for sure for modified asphalt racing. 
I was amazed with how clean my car was. With chassis guard I had zero scratches. I thought modified motor would be to out of control but it was very easy to drive.

I will for sure see you this Sunday and I hope 3 more guys will make it.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have had some questions about adding a F1 class to the regionals. I am all for it as a non trophy class. Entries will be 20$ if it's your first class. The class will run under UF1 chassis rules, just not the UF1 qual rules with a 8.4v battery limit. If anyone has any questions let me know. It would be cool to see a group out at the track!

Go to UF1rc.com for rules information.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

So everyone knows there will be one final practice this coming Sunday June 23rd at TSRCAR. If any one wants to get some laps in come on out!


Also, if any one out side of the region 5 area is planning to race let me know so I can have your regions membersip list pulled.


Monti


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Looking forward to running this Sunday to get ready for the July race.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

dragrace said:


> Looking forward to running this Sunday to get ready for the July race.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Awesome we can have a heat of 1/12 too since I know Chuck will want to run.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

This Sunday will the last day to test and tune for the Regionals, I hope a great crowd can make it!

Monti


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

These might be dumb questions, but:
1 - Do batteries have to be on the current "approved" list?
2 - Are "lipo sacks" required?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

kevinm said:


> These might be dumb questions, but:
> 1 - Do batteries have to be on the current "approved" list?
> 2 - Are "lipo sacks" required?


Yes, all batteries must be on the approved Roar list and no, lipo sacks are not required.

Thanks for the questions!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes the D3.5 will be allowed to race since it is a ROAR race.

Monti


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

kevinm said:


> These might be dumb questions, but:
> 1 - Do batteries have to be on the current "approved" list?


Don't let that stop you Kevin! I have plenty of packs you can use.

Mike


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Monti007 said:


> Yes the D3.5 will be allowed to race since it is a ROAR race.
> 
> Monti


 But the D3.5 17.5T is NOT on the ROAR approved list. ????


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Monti007 said:


> Yes the D3.5 will be allowed to race since it is a ROAR race.
> 
> Monti


Go home Monti, your drunk.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

kevinm said:


> But the D3.5 17.5T is NOT on the ROAR approved list. ????


On July 1st it wil be. 

Monti


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Monti007 said:


> On July 1st it wil be.
> 
> Monti


And I just sold all of mine....awesome...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

What will the tire rule be on the USGT class?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

kevinm said:


> What will the tire rule be on the USGT class?


Any treded tire or Solaris medium.


Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

With about a week and a half away till the race I hear nothing but a lot of interest for the race.

I will have Solaris hard tires on hand, along with Gravity R/C products (LG1, LG2, and other stuff).

Also remember to pack tables, chairs, extension cords, power strips, shade or tent. If you are bringing a camper or trailer you must run off of a generator. If anyone has room for their own generator bring it! You may not need it, but it never hurts to have a back up plan.

The schedule will be as follows.

Friday: July 5th
12:00 noon Anthony Wayne Gate will open
12:00 noon pit set up and practice will start
8:00 pm the track will close 
8:30 pm the gates will be locked. (If you are camping you will be locked in)

Saturday: July 6th
7:00 am Anthony Wayne gate will open
7:00 am pit set up and open practice 
11:45* am track will close and drivers meeting
12:00* pm qualifying starts with 3 rounds (rocket round style)

*Depending on weather forecast or entry count this maybe changed to get the racing in. In the event of weather, 2 qualifiers will make an official race. The rain date will be Sunday July 7th if two qualifiers are not run on Saturday. 

**At 2pm the fairgrounds will have an event on July 6th and will start charging admission at the Vine st. entrance. We will still use the Anthony Wayne gate to go in and out of. We just ask that the gate is kept closed/locked if not being used. 

If anyone still needs to reserve tires or has a question please let me know at [email protected]

Thanks!

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking forward to this in a week and a half. 

Last weekend was my first time at the track and was quite impressed with how smooth the track was and how easy it was to find. Even had plenty of traction with the 4.0 in it. 

See you all there. Mod TC for sure, perhaps Stock TC as well


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have been talking to people while racing in Indy and Chicago over the weekend and everyone is looking forward to coming down on Friday or Saturday for the regional. 

This will be a great event so don't miss out!

We will run for trophies in the following classes;

17.5 TC
Mod TC
USGT
VTA
1/12 Mod

Uf1 (exhibition only no trophy)

So bring a friend or family and come on down. I know there are a lot of people bringing the family to go to the zoo, aquarium, or museum center (all with in 20 min from the track) while the racing is going on. 


If you have any questions let me know at [email protected] Also check out the first page of this thread for hotel and travel deals at http://www.cincinnatiusa.com/

Monti


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Wish I could come down for UF1, but my daughter has a softball tournament in Tennessee.


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Is the same track treatment for the track be used on practice Friday as well as race day?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> Is the same track treatment for the track be used on practice Friday as well as race day?


Yes the track will be sprayed as needed for racing and practice.

Monti


----------



## Redbull johnson (Jan 15, 2012)

*Weather alert!!!*

Ok guys Im excited about this race also, but lets be smart about this!!!!!!
Friday there's a 60% rain chance!!!! 
Sat there's a 45% rain chance!!!!
Sun there's A 45% rain chance!!!!!
Before a lot of us drive down from (where ever) 2-3 hours drive and,get hotels,
Can we move the race indoors so it will at least "happen"????
I've been to enough of these to know that 30% chance means it will be wet. So 40 and above is us sitting around waiting on the track to dry before running 2 heats then it rains again etc....
So what's the nearest indoor track in the area? Red mosquito?
Lets make plans to run somewhere dry is all I'm saying?
C'mon Monti lets make it happen!!!!!
My .02cents
Dave johnson


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Dave I underdstand your concern and value your opinion. If we moved to carpet then it would not be the asphalt regional. My track is the closest but I don't have A/C either. Not to mention I have already hosted the carpet regional in Feb.  

I hate that the forecast is not the best looking, but at least it's not 100%. It's all a glass half-full/half empty thing. Yes there might be some waiting on the track to dry and then again it might all go as planned. Regardless I feel it's best to stick with the plan that has been laid out and roll the dice. If it does rain there are plenty of things to do in Cincy (You can even roll the dice at the new Casino downtown). 

If this race was a Worlds or Nationals the plan would still need to be followed as set forth. I will monitor the weather and if we need to start racing sooner on Saturday we will. Schedules can be adjusted and changed, not to mention there was a rain date set for Sunday as well. 

I hope you understand, I will make calls as information becomes more clear and go from there. I am going to make the best effort to get this in as I can.

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

The leaf blower worked well last time even for a 90 year old over the hill lean to one side blower.
I will try to find room to bring my "newer" leaf blower and if any other locals have one please bring it. Five or six of those things and we could have the track dry fast if the sun helps some.


----------



## Redbull johnson (Jan 15, 2012)

Smh.....
I tried


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Redbull johnson said:


> Smh.....
> I tried


Dave,

You do understand that I could not make the call on what you requested anyway? The region 5 director would need to change the venue and get approval from ROAR, not me.

I am sorry you are disapointed, I wish I could do more with your request.

Monti


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I sadly will not be able to make it. All the storms and rain over the last 2 weeks has led to required OT, I've only had 1 day off in the last 3 weeks and will also be working tomorrow... at least it's racing money for next indoor season


----------



## Redbull johnson (Jan 15, 2012)

Lol I don't think it matters ken, this race is 90% not going to happen anyway for the same reason(rain)!
I wish roar would step In and make the necessary decision to move the race inside because of weather ( hint hint).
But I guess everyone doesn't have common sense!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Redbull johnson said:


> Lol I don't think it matters ken, this race is 90% not going to happen anyway for the same reason(rain)!
> I wish roar would step In and make the necessary decision to move the race inside because of weather ( hint hint).
> But I guess everyone doesn't have common sense!


I agree the rain sucks, we've yet to get a good offroad race in this year, but in this case it is irrelevant.... why would ROAR move the ASPHALT regionals inside, there is not an indoor asphalt track that I know of around, and we already had the carpet regionals, unfortunately that's the nature of the running anything outdoors


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Based on the weather I am looking at now. Saturday will be great for racing. As of now Friday is not looking good. It is hard to decide on weather plans 3 days before the day. Weather changes all the time.

Saturday looks great!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> Based on the weather I am looking at now. Saturday will be great for racing. As of now Friday is not looking good. It is hard to decide on weather plans 3 days before the day. Weather changes all the time.
> 
> Saturday looks great!


I feel about the same. I think there will be a pretty good 24 hour window starting Friday afternoon. I can fore see getting an early start on Saturday.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

The race has been called and rescheduled for July 26/27.

Sorry we could not make it work, I hope to see everyone out on the make up date.

Monti


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for waiting it out! Almost got it going on Saturday if the weather would hold out! Look forward to coming back in 3 weeks!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

No problem Mike!

For what it was worth today was an awesome day at the track!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

The track was awesome today with some fast laps being turned. Less than two weeks till the regionals!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

This week is the regionals, if anyone has any questions let me know!

Can't wait to get this race run!

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Monti,
I'm planning on coming down this Saturday, did the hours for practice and race stay the same ? 

Tks


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes they do, I may adjust the start time on Saturday depending on the turn out or weather. (cross fingers for no [email protected]&)

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Monti... 
Fingers crossed !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Rich and I will be up this Sat. for the Region 5 race. See you at the tack.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> Rich and I will be up this Sat. for the Region 5 race. See you at the tack.


Awesome! Glad to hear it!

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

jonesy112 said:


> Looking forward to this weekend.


Will you be there on Friday?

Monti


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

The track will be open for practice on Friday?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> The track will be open for practice on Friday?


Yes the track opens at noon! 

I can't wait this should be a great time. 

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

The rain cleared and we were able to get this race in! I want to thank Dennis and Rene Young for running tech and the races. My wife for the trophy design and to everyone else who pitched in to help dry the track Saturday AM.

A lot of great thing were said about the track and event, only if we didn't have so much rain. Never the less a great time was had by all. Thank you to eveyone who come down to support the race, I hope you had a great time!

The winner in 17.5 TC was Dave Johnson and in Mod Monti Panzica


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here are some more random pics

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is a pic of the arwards given out. The same looking/type of awards will be given out at the USGT part of the UF1 race on Aug 17th.

Monti


----------

